# Sting won't offer Stinson, 37, contract



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/11330660.htm



> Star at North Meck, N.C. State played in all of franchise's games
> 
> CLIFF MEHRTENS
> 
> ...


----------

